# Parker mountain sage grouse



## chukarflusher (Jan 20, 2014)

it was my first time hunting sage grouse it was a fun hunt we moved over fifty birds both days I could've of shot my two the first thing in the morning but u wanted the puppy to see as many birds as possible lots of birds and lots of fun sorry no action shots I get to excitd and forget to take pictures


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Good job, nice pic. 

Thanks for posting.


----------

